# Campus Police Officer I Quinsigamond CC



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Police Officer I (one or more positions)*
Quinsigamond Community College 
in Worcester, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 11/01/2021

*Company Description:*
Quinsigamond Community College (QCC), the largest community college in Central Massachusetts serving over 13,000 students in degree and certificate programs, adult education and workforce development. QCC offers over 70 associate degree and certificate career options in Business, Health Care, Technology, Liberal Arts, and Human Services. Additionally, over 137 credit and 300 noncredit courses are offered online, as well as a wide variety of classroom non-credit courses, workshops, and seminars. Classes are provided on the main campus, in downtown Worcester (Healthcare, Workforce Development, Continuing Education), at the Worcester Senior Center (Hospitality & Recreation Management), at Burncoat High School (Automotive Technology), and in the city of Southbridge.
QCC is committed to 100% student success as evidenced by its ambitious strategic plan. This commitment is furthered by a college-wide Equity Appraisal-currently underway-designed to assist the College to better serve students who have historically been underserved and underrepresented in higher education.
QCC is especially interested in candidates who, through their research, teaching, and/or services, will contribute to the diversity and excellence of the college academic community.

*Job Description:*
*General Statement*
Patrol campus buildings, grounds and adjacent areas of the College; enforce State laws as well as the rules and regulations of the College; deliver confidential/sensitive material; perform related work as required.
*Supervision Received*
Campus Police Officers report to the Chief of Campus Police and/or designee.
*Supervision Exercised*
None.

*Requirements:*
*Duties and Responsibilities*
1.Patrols the buildings and grounds of the College and adjacent areas on foot or in a patrol vehicle to ensure the security of buildings and grounds and to guard against trespass, theft, damage to property, fire and injury to individuals.
2.Maintains order amongst visitors and students; directs traffic and parking of automobiles; provides information as needed.
3.Exercises police powers in the detection and apprehension of law violators; investigates accidents and complaints.
4.Transports college documents to state agencies and other locations as required; safeguards and transports moneys to banks.
5.Performs police duties at plays, dances and other functions.
6.Prepares reports on investigations conducted and noteworthy incidents occurring during tours of duty; Passes on all important information regarding incidents that happen on tour of duty to relief officer.
7.Checks water and stream lines, monitors boilers for proper operation and reports malfunctions to proper authority.
8.Operates such equipment as two-way radios, radio-telephone interconnect, telephone beeper, facsimile machines, base stations, emergency and medical equipment and office machines.
9.Performs clock rounds of buildings at scheduled times.
10.Cooperates and shares information with related agencies.
11.Determines whether violation has occurred and what course of action to follow (e.g., arrest, warning, call for assistance, etc.); interrogates suspects.
12.Determines course of action to be taken in emergency situations.
13.Assesses road conditions to determine need for snow removal and sanding.
14.Locks or unlocks doors, gates, etc.
15.Recommends protective measures to prevent vandalism, fire or other hazardous situations.
16.Perform other duties consistent with Massachusetts Department of Personnel Administration Classification Specifications for Campus Police Officer I.
17.Carries on his/her person a departmental issues firearm while on official duty, and attends required trainings on it use.
18.Actively support the teaching and learning process; practicing honesty and integrity in and out of the classroom; strive to create and support a student-centered environment while fostering academic innovation and excellence.
19.Work actively with other areas of the college to ensure a spirit of college wide collaboration, collegiality, civility, and teamwork. Respect the function of dissent in an academic institution while advancing a collegial atmosphere of campus collaboration.
20.Embrace the ideals of diversity and inclusiveness and support the equal rights of all people by advancing the understanding and appreciation of differences including age, race, gender, ability, religious convictions, socio-economic status, ethnic heritage, or sexual orientation.
21.Provide flexible, responsive and high quality service to all, be they students, community, or staff, and continuously assessing processes and procedures and revising accordingly.
22.Perform other duties as assigned.
23. Considered essential personnel
*Minimum Qualifications*
1.Knowledge of the principles and correct usage of the English language including grammar, punctuation and spelling.
2.Some knowledge of police procedures and practices and fire prevention methods.
3.Some knowledge of law of arrest and criminal procedures in lower courts.
4.Some knowledge of guarding procedures.
5.Ability to maintain student discipline, deal with the public, recognize fire hazards and to walk long hours alone, indoors and out, under varying climatic conditions.
6.High School Diploma or GED equivalent.
7.Possession of a current valid Massachusetts Class D Motor Vehicle Operator's License.
8.Appointee must be eligible for appointment as a Special State Police Officer under chapter 22C, Section 63 of the Massachusetts General Laws undergoing an extensive background investigation and CORI Check. State and National Background Check, including fingerprinting and employment history and a negative check of the candidate on the National Decertification Index.
9.Must pass a police entry level psychological screening.
10. Completed a full time Campus Police Academy and/or fulltime MPTC training academy or the ability to successfully pass the Massachusetts State Police Academy medical examination, pre-screening (which includes a physical endurance testing) and successfully complete the Special State Police Recruit Academy and or MPTC Full Recruit Academy as prescribed under the MGL chapter 22C sec.63. Failure to meet the entrance requirements or to successfully complete the course of training shall result in dismissal or, for lateral appointment within the bargaining unit, return to previously held position in accordance with the AFSCME Agreement.
*Preferred Qualifications*
1.Working knowledge of the building and grounds of the College and of its rules and regulations.
2.Ability to speak Spanish and/or Vietnamese.
3.Experience in a College Policing atmosphere exercising a community oriented philosophy.
5.First responder/ CPR / EMT certified.
6. Associate Degree in Criminal Justice or related field.
7. Certifications as an instructor in areas of defensive tactics, firearms, or first responder.
8.Current LTC with the city or town of residency.

*Additional Information:*
Diversity, inclusion, and equity are core values at Quinsigamond Community College. We are passionate about building and sustaining an inclusive, respectful, and equitable environment for all students, staff, and faculty. Every member on our college campus enriches our diversity. We support inclusion and are dedicated to ensuring equity in access to opportunities. 
Quinsigamond Community College is an equal opportunity/affirmative action employer.
*COVID Vaccination Requirement*
All Quinsigamond Community College students, faculty and staff are required to be fully vaccinated by January 3, 2022. Accordingly, initial employment is dependent upon receipt and verification of full vaccination status records; details of how to fulfill vaccine record verification requirements will be provided during the hire and onboarding process.
For addition information on COVID19, please visit: Our Healthy and Safe Return to Campus – Welcome Back!

*Application Instructions:*
$899.81 per 40-hour week. 3 Positions are available (2) at our main campus West Boylston Street Worcester, MA and (1) in Southbridge, MA. The hours are to be determined by the bargaining unit seniority list which will include nights, weekends and holidays.
Full-time benefited position.
*Application Instructions*
Visit our Web Site at www.qcc.edu/human-resources for information about our college. 
All applicants must apply online by submitting:

Cover Letter
Resume
Names and contact information for three (3) professional references.
*This position will remain open until filled.*
Successful applicants will be required to complete a Criminal Offender Record Information (CORI/SORI) request.
Quinsigamond Community College only accepts application materials through our online application system. We are unable to accept application materials through mail, email, fax, or hand delivery. If you don't have access to a computer, please visit Human Resources Office Monday- Friday from 8:30am-4:30pm.
Quinsigamond Community College understands that persons with specific disabilities may need assistance with the job application process and/or with the interview process. For confidential assistance, please contact the Human Resources Office at 508-854-2883 or [email protected]
Members of underrepresented groups, minorities, women, veterans, persons with disabilities, and all persons committed to diversity and inclusive excellence are strongly encouraged to apply.

Quinsigamond Community College is an equal opportunity affirmative action college supporting diversity.


----------

